# youth hunts=worthless



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

stormwidgeon=podunk=everlast

Could they all be related?

If you dont things will have settled down before the regular opener your sadly mistaken. For gods sake you hunt a private pond, you should be covered up in birds.

Kudos to all getting kids out, better than the friggin x-box or PSII!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Seems the argument is based on peoples motives and that they don't continue to take youths out after the youth season. Correct?

1) Motives of those taking the youths does not matter. As long as the kids get out.

2) Even more reason for the youth season, since by your own account it is getting kids out that would not have otherwise been taken.


Once I was of legal age I was taken on every trip. Once my kids are old enough to be able to sit in the boat blind or layout with me, they will be there, even if they are too young to shoot.

No doubt there are kids that only get out during the youth season. These are probably kids that would never have been exposed to hunting without the youth season.

I've seen no valid argument against the youth season to this point.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

wavie said:


> stormwidgeon=podunk=everlast
> 
> Could they all be related?


No. Everlast1 would have stated that he has started to take steps to abolish the youth season, just wait till next year.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

With hunter numbers dwindling, who in the heck would blame kids for reduced quality Opening days? WE NEED THE RECRUITMENT!
And fer gosh sakes, it's only 1 weekend.

What a dumb statement. Every year is different in cold fronts between now and the opener, bird populations, water levels, etc.

If you don't see ducks on the opener, you're lazy. You didn't work to find them.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

Stormwidgeon does bring up a good point about not taking kids out the rest of the season. I'm guilty of it. I've taken a kids out every year since the youth hunt started and don't have any of my own. And only managed to take them out a couple times during the regular season. But does that make the youth hunt a bad thing? 



Your comment about blowing the birds out is baseless. If you were right, all the ducks from the bay and FP would be gone because of early goose season.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Uh...I do take my son out every chance I get during the regular season but please consider this, lots of youths to age 16 have athletics/practice and extra school activities after school or in this day and age-half time with mom. And basically for my son to hunt with me, we are down to weekends only. So the youth hunt provides an opportunity, read that *"an opportunity"* for *US*, to hunt *TOGETHER* for an extra two days! 

We now have 1-3 weeks depending on where you live, for the marshes and waterways to calm down and replenish....plenty of down time to affect absolutely nothing. Thats an excuse.

Also, its an opportunity for the child to get that extra attention in duck 101, safety 101, life 101. Why would you be against a hunt designed for only youths and to get them in the outdoors an extra two days...hell its a great excuse for me and my son to get to hunt...the wife can never say no, on any youth hunt day.

One question for you wideon, You took the time and effort to take a drive out to the marsh to see all the ducks being driven out by the youth parties, why don't you take that effort and find a neighbor youth that weekend and take him duck hunting!!!???

ps. I'll be taking my son next week on a youth deer hunt that Michigan provides as well, and I hope he shoots somebodies elses deer!!!! 

pss If your unemployed Wideon, please quit wasting my tax money on buying $20 a box shells so you can duck hunt, try wasting it on gas money running around tryign to find a job or saving it, so my tax money doesn't have to buy your butt food!!!


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

I was in the middle of a roofing job this weekend otherwise i would have taken some kids out. im only 23 and dont have kids of my own. people on this site know i have taken kids in the past and would have loved to take kids out this year. Nothing and i mean nothing beats seeing kids getting into hunting. Im just a kid myself and there is still nothing better than seeing that smile from a kid when the bust their first duck...nothing better. and if you think they are ruining 'your' opener....go **** off, i hunt the same spot for the first 7 days of the season every year and shoot a limit or damn near a limit of woodies every day.


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

I wasnt taking an unfair jab, I took an educated guess, before looking at your profile and hit it dead on. Unemployed middle aged sorry soul, with nothing else to do besides saying I think ill ride unemployment money out for a couple years and then ill get a chance to hunt all the time, but while I got all this time ill ruin other peoples days, and biotch about kids hunting, becasue my own kids dont hunt with me, so I dont know what its like, and and uh uh uh think ill just whine,,,no jobs,, kids hunting,,, uh uh what am I gonna do


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> stormwigeon. for starters...your sitting on your soap box bitching and saying others think the same thing. 1 thing is missing from your argument. You do NOTHING other than suggest making it during the season (FYI which is already is done at the managed areas)....what have you done yourself to get more youth involved??? when i say getting a youth involved, i'm saying more than 1 or even your own kids. We are losing hunters at a staggering rate and unless you have an awesome idea that your holding out on us about....this is the best thing going. Does it change OUR (adults) hunting, maybe....i'm willing to give some to get some.
> 
> Do i agree with your observations that not as many youths hunt during the regulars season as the youth season. yes. I agree totally. I don't think 1 person will argue that fact here on this site. Do i know a bunch of parents that take their kids out more than early youth....YES. All my friends do. You also have to remember that kids can handle warm weather hunting a lot better than november or end of october hunts. Kids have busy little schedules during hunting season. as a kid myself i had hard time doing football, golf, mx racing during the fall and never could get out very much. I wish i had a chance for early youth.
> 
> as much as i would love to argue your points, you come off as such an *******, its not really worth it. You could present your point without being such a "douchebag".


I was wondering how long it would take until we got the annual bitching about the youth hunt. And get ready, because here comes the youth deer hunt :yikes: and we all know these little ****s are shooting all of our deer too :evilsmile

Once again Dan you basically read my mind. it's awfully tough to get a kid out when it's 40 degrees or lower, raining or snowing, with the wind blowing. Heck I didn't like doing that back in the 60's/70's when I was a kid. So this is a chance to get them out when they can truly enjoy it.

And you're missing the whole point that if we don't recruit more young people, we won't have hunting in 20-30 years. Stick your head in the sand all you want, but hunter numbers are falling fast. No hunters = no money for maintainance or projects of any kind, let alone DNR staff. 

All I can say is there are some real tools up in that corner of the state...you guys up there love to nail my ***** to the wall for taking people out to your "secret" parts of Lake Huron. Guess what...HERE I COME BABY!!!!

This thread doesn't deserve the time it took to read it. Done here.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Why hasn't this f'ing thread been locked,,,,, like 3 pages ago????


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Got to hand two of my nephews their first birds on the youth hunt.

My kids scout with me. The 6 year old just mudded her blind. They're both counting the days until MWW opens for them to come along.

The two year old sits in a canoe and points and says "boom" every time she see a bird fly over.....

So yeah, I'm not sure why I'm taking them out at 6 and 2 as they won't even be able to carry a gun for 4 or 8 years.....


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> No. Everlast1 would have stated that he has started to take steps to abolish the youth season, just wait till next year.


Teeheehee.... He would have also said if that if he couldn't abolish the youth season, he would just buy it...... he's really wealthy you know:lol::lol:


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

stormwigeon said:


> dang it! i really thought i would be done with this becasue i was sure no one with intelligence would reply.
> 
> BH, i love kids pulling the trigger, i really dont care when they pull the trigger. Before, during, after.
> 
> ...





I made a half-hearted attempt to support you and see things from your shoes but you are only worried about people getting their "duck hunting fix?" 

Good God, you really are an IDIOT. Cant wait til this one gets locked. 

Fruitloop!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

You guys know where I can get a Stormwidgeon Camo Propellor Beany?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Maybe I'm always trying to be Mr. Brightside, but let's try to find something positive in the post. Maybe there is a message in there somewhere.

I think the real take away should be that maybe we should all do a better job of soliciting youths to give waterfowling a try.... throughout the season.

maybe you always take your son/daughter, but maybe we should see if their best friend would like to try it as well.


just trying to find something positive in there...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

stormwigeon said:


> dang it! i really thought i would be done with this becasue i was sure no one with intelligence would reply.
> 
> BH, i love kids pulling the trigger, i really dont care when they pull the trigger. Before, during, after.
> 
> ...


I don't have kids. I would gladly take your kids out for the youth hunt though. Teach them the sport, the ups and downs of waterfowling. One important lesson I would try to teach them is how to always respect others opinions. I have to admit, I am somewhat offended by your post. you jump on others that they don't take kids out during the regular season. Maybe they don't because the kids don't want to go out when it is cold and nasty out. Coul dbe a number of reasons. So here I suggest something for you, go out during the youth season and ask each party you encounter if these are their own kids. If not, ask them if they intend to allow the kids to hunt with them during the regular season. I bet the answers will suprise you. I don't think the world is as doomed as you are perceiving it. It is not my choice to take kids out or not, it is their choice, and parents choice. The offers are there. 

I suggest next time you post you have some factual information to back up your complaint. If I took the word of every human being I would be dead by now. Go downtown Detroit and walk around with a sign indicating you are a member of the KKK. Oh wait, you wouldn't do that because you would research the subject and already know it is a bad idea. 

One final question to you, and no i did not read all the posts, but whay would you even try to post some question like you did ? Please remember, it is not about duck hunting, it is about getting kids out and active, and giving them oppurtunities. If more people would take out kids one time, perhaps the youth of today could see how many choices they actually have in life to enjoy. Who cares if they don't take up hunting, they were exposed to it, and it is their choice if they pursue that hobby. At least they were given that oppurtunity to experience it. 

One flaw in your poll I seen, you mention it extends the adults hunting time. How so ? Only the kids can shoot.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Things a agree with: Stormwigeon is a douchebag.

Another point against him, if you take a kid out to hammer the stupid ducks that come back even after you shoot at them on a nice late summer day, they are going to want to do it again, and that's what keeps them coming back.

One thing I disagree with the crowds slightly, Someone said that after the bay slaughter on opener the ducks hang around, not so true, last year in the same area, three man limit on the opener, only 1 duck on the second day and thats not because birds flared or were decoy shy, they were few and far between.

But heck, without these youth, the waterfowl breed will die out.


----------



## bmd1023 (Apr 25, 2007)

i wish someone would take me duck hunting


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

stormwigeon said:


> Ever since they started these hunts, the first weeks of the regular season are horrible. The kids run the teal and woodies off, shoot 2 boxes of shells to kill 4 ducks, all so dad can get a couple extra days in on the marsh.
> 
> I'd love to see how many kids hunt this youth hunt that wouldnt hunt with dad anyways? 5-10%? And after these youth hunts with the new kids, how many times do you carry the same kids back out with you on the weekend during the normal season?
> 
> ...


I wish I would not have even seen this thread. I can't help but think how so many people only think of themselves, whatever works for me. Are they the same SOB that complain the kids nowadays do nothing and hang out on the streets.:sad: Get off your high horses and spend some of your money and stimulate the economy instead of crying and bitching


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

stormwigeon said:


> dang it! i really thought i would be done with this becasue i was sure no one with intelligence would reply.
> 
> BH, i love kids pulling the trigger, i really dont care when they pull the trigger. Before, during, after.
> 
> ...


 
Intelligence? For the love of God! First, it's hard to respond to something so poorly written. Use correct capitalization and punctuation.

And if your intelligence is supposed to be evident by your writing and what you "truly believe", then it's not fair to argue intelligently with an unarmed man.


----------

